# 2021 Bike Season



## boston_e (Mar 7, 2022)

With the current weather and forecast it is feeling like another earlier start to the mountain bike season here.  (Feeling like 2 years in a row with this - global warming doing its thing perhaps?)

Have not been out yet, but did get all the bikes in the family to the shop to be ready to go once the trails dry out.  And with growing kids did have to trade in my older sons and got a pretty good deal on a Giant Regin that had been part of the shops demo fleet.

I'm never happy to see the end of ski season, but at least will be ready when it is time to roll.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 7, 2022)

Looking forward to mountain biking again this spring too.........but isn't it 2022?


----------



## boston_e (Mar 7, 2022)

Guess i didn't have my coffee before starting this!  Started a new one for 2022


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm also looking forward to getting on my mountain bike. I messed up my MCL (Medial Collateral Ligament) a couple of weeks back so no spring skiing for me, but from what I read about this injury, I should be able to ride a bike. I'll give the knee another couple of weeks to recover and see how things go. 
Typically, by early April the trails in Blue Hills (my default MTB playground) are dry.


----------

